# B5.5 2.8l v6 vacuum diagram?



## tiredofnick (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone got it for a b5.5 v6 passat?? the car is giving me a CEL and the past two times i've gotten it "serviced" they said it was just a vacuum tube coming loose. I'd like to replace it myself this time and know it was done right. I can see the loose tube hanging out, but can't tell where it was hooked up.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: B5.5 2.8l v6 vacuum diagram? (tiredofnick)*

Look around under the hood..all cars (at least since OBDII came in '96) are required to have vaccum hose diagram....I'd get about 2 meters (sold by meter at dealers) of the tiny vaccum hose and replace each piece..one at a time so you don't mix up where they go. The hose with the fabric covering fools you..looks OK from outside, but under the fabric the rubber is cracked and leakin! These hoses control the intake manifold "tunin" and also the secondary air injection Kombi vavles (get a Kombi valve "vaccum hose kit" too) and if you get vaccum leaks...the Kombi's won't open all the way/not at all...that will get you a CEL with code "secondary air injection low flow".


----------

